# incision



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen's incision on his back leg seems to be oozing a teeny, tiny bit. It seems like it has stopped because it's dry. Is this part of the healing process or should I take him in? The big guy is so energetic, sometimes he runs around for about 5 seconds and then I stop him.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What color is the oozing? 

If its clear, slightly pink then its normal. Try and keep him kenneled if you can when he's not being let out for leashed potty breaks.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes it is clear, slightly pink. How much longer should I keep him calm for? Until the stitches come out?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I always suggest at least a week after surgery if the healing is going well. Sometimes it may take up to 10 days to 2 weeks.


----------

